# YOUR use for USELESS tanks?



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

While skipping along the road,
Don't bother with the toad - 
There's better pets to be had,
Ones that won't ever make you mad!

You don't have to clean or cook,
Or research with a book!
It's as simple as 1,2,3
The best pet in the world, you see.

Sure a pet rock is dandy
But come take a look at Randy.
He does not poop or breathe,
So don't feed him when you leave!

Think twice to get a different kind,
One that has lungs, a heart and mind.
A tank may look cute and handy

But these tanks are only good,
For good old Randy!

_____________________________________________

*I would like to see people's uses for the useless small tanks!*


Mine is for "Randy" the fake fish. This is a 0.5 gallon, my boyfriend's sister used for her fish before we forcibly upgraded him to an amazingly spacious 1.5 gallon. 

And no you do not have to do a rhyme... Unless you want to 

Have fun with it, take a picture, post it! Please?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I use my lee .5 dividing tank for moss.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Share a pic  I love moss... I have some in my 40 gallon community tank. I want to get more


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I meant terrestrial growing on Peat Moss sorry can not post pics one inch of the Peat Moss though.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

lol Randy is neat.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I know right? It makes me sad considering he is sitting on the rocks. Even my fake fish is sulking in this tank :/


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

my 0.5g is just sitting unused under the cabinet. not sure if i can just put some rocks in there with water and let aglea cover them.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

All my tanks are in use


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> I know right? It makes me sad considering he is sitting on the rocks. Even my fake fish is sulking in this tank :/



:lol:
I have a 2.5 gal that Im holding for my marble hmpk from TheDarkPlakat:-D
and a divided 5gal for the pair from the same breeder:-D

I have two of those marina betta tanks, the red one is Sugar's home (seraphim's pet rock):-D and the greed one is just sitting there not sure of what i can put in it:-?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hahaha  nice guys. I found poor Janey's tank (my new female betta) has a crack so it is slowly leaking :/ luckily on Saturday I have a 15gallon! Then with that 3 gallon ill... Do... Something... Hmmmm


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i don't have pics, but my .5 gallon and my tiny .25 gallons are for water changes. i can change 3 bettas water at once with them. 8V i might have a picture of Todderp in one somewhere....

i accidentally ruined my 3 gallon, so i gave it to my niece. she puts her fake lizards in it, and stole some of my plants to give them a cool 'home'. xD

and, last, my .9 gallon and my tiny betta bowl are spare rock holders. :V filled to the top with extra rocks.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

BettaHeart said:


> :lol:
> I have a 2.5 gal that Im holding for my marble hmpk from TheDarkPlakat:-D
> and a divided 5gal for the pair from the same breeder:-D
> 
> I have two of those marina betta tanks, the red one is Sugar's home (seraphim's pet rock):-D and the greed one is just sitting there not sure of what i can put in it:-?


make it a small planted micro tank. maybe some shrimpies. :V


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

We use our under 1g tanks to put the fishes in during tank cleaning time


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

My 1 gallon tank and .5 are going to be hospital tanks for once I start rescuing betta's. I might get few more 1 gallon critter keepers for just that reason. That way I can rescue more than one or two fish at a time depending on how much time I have to actually care for sick fish and what degree of illness they each have. I'm thinking I want a total of 10 1 gallon tanks.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> make it a small planted micro tank. maybe some shrimpies. :V




omg i meant GREEN!!! hahahahaha....:lol:

and that actually sounds like a good idea thanks Luimeril:-D


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Love your guy's ideas - yes they are great for hospital tanks...

Hehehe fake lizard home, perfect


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Currently one of my 1 gallons is the hospital tank for my frog. He's liking his frog spa. xD Get's all his soothing warm water and lots and lots of food and daily water changes. I need to get some IAL soon though for once I start rescuing after we move.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

the half gallon tank is being used for nothing yet, but my 6 yr old son is trying to convince me to put snails in it along with a snail or two in the big tank. But if I get snails, I'll need a hospital tank in case Fishy gets sick, and right now all I have are the .5 gallon tank and the 5 gallon tank.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Actually that algae cultivation idea might come in handy. Get a small tank fill it with rocks and let near the window. When everything turns green throw in the rocks in the oto tank... Hm....


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes!!! lol. They would love that. Now, I might do that too as a siames algae eater cleaned my 20 gallon tank (which was caked with algae at that piont) overnight...what a fat little thing he was afterwards :/


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

I use my old 1/2 gallon tanks to remove my fish when I have to trim my plants. They are too nosy for me to use any type of blade while they are swimming around my hands. XD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

ugh tell me about it!! lol. I tried to siphon a female's tank and she decided to check it out and she got sucked against it :roll: She was fine. Had a ring mark on her side though :lol:


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I have one of those .5 gallon tanks like Randy's, it holds worms wor my Axolotls. XD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice!! xD


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

LEECHES!! During the summer I catch leeches from my local pond and keep them in my .5. weird, I know, but I can't help myself.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Gizmothefreaky said:


> I have one of those .5 gallon tanks like Randy's, it holds worms for my Axolotls. XD


Lucky! I wish I had axolotls.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

haha I had a 6 inch leech in a 20 gallon project. Bugger always darted towards me during feeding time :roll: I was NOT the food :lol:


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm not an easily grossed out person, but a leech making a beline for any part of my body would freak me out. XD


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have the same .5 gallon, actually 2 of them, I aquired them a while when I rescued a couple from a friend that was clueless on betta care.

Right now one is holding odds and ends, and the other is what I use when i prune leaves from my tank. Sometimes I use them for QT if my other larger QT tanks are being used, and was considering getting some moss balls and using them for my ghost shrimps if I notice eggs on them.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

that is a good idea 

snowysurface, yeah, whenever he tried to make me into supper, I usually freaked out "don't you dare you blood sucking thing!"


----------



## CluelessBettaOwner (Nov 27, 2012)

I use mine to transport water to and from the tanks in my room and the sinks.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

So earlier I posted that I didn't have a use for my empty half-gallon, but now I'm using it to grow plants that will later be transferred to my bigger tanks. I may get a snail or two to put in there. I don't know about my male, but I don't think my female would appreciate a tank mate too much. She's pretty aggressive and I'm afraid she would torment a snail to death.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

My one female pestered a snail to death. o_o


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't know yet. I bought Perry a new 1.5 gallon and my mom said I can't use it until Christmas. I can sell it, use it for another betta, or grow plants in them. I just can't decide.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would grow plants in there putting a Betta in a .5 gallon is bad. I know you will love the challenge of a Pictotype which uses no fish.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I currently have 2-8 cup (amount of water they hold) jars for my fry now - also a 1 gallon jar o_o I'm using the big jar for display I think when I get to participate in the farmer's market. I might also put some java fern and a moss ball in there as well.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I like to fill them wil soil. One of those small critter keepers I filler compltly wil soil and added a snake plant.


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

I keep all the rubber maid containers that my family throws away - you never know when you need them XD I have a cracked 10 gallon that I was working on in the summer to try and fix it up in case of emergency, got it holding water and just randomly started throwing plant trimmings in there... I would keep the trimmings for if I needed a back-up tank for a day or two, I would put them in there as floating plants for the time being. Eventually they would decay into the water, and then I would use make a 1/10th of a cup of this old decayed plant water as fertilizer in my main 10 gallon! Works awesome  but kind of stopped now as its getting colder outside and I don't want to re-crack the already cracked 10 gallon


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Saphira101 said:


> LEECHES!! During the summer I catch leeches from my local pond and keep them in my .5. weird, I know, but I can't help myself.


Yes, leeches are wonderful pets---attractive, interesting behaviors when you have more than one, very easy upkeep, not sensitive to water quality or temperature, only have to be fed twice a year.

Our two medical leeches lived over two years. Thinking of getting more.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What do you feed them? I have heard they can predict storms.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Really? How?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The cange in baramic pressure.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

I usually feed mine worms, but if I catch a different type that only eats plant matter, I toss in some aquarium plants.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't know if this is off topic...but the longer this thread gets the less I see these tanks as useless. We certainly found ways to make these "useless" tanks pull their own weight when it's time to care for the fishies. XD


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I want one of those animals that really react to change in barmotic pressure. I heard of a catfish that can predict earthquakes. I sometimes use my empty tanks as terriums.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

I have an old 1.8gal with a Tetra 3i filter that I fill with my pwc water and let run for a bit to remove sand and such from the water before I put it in my tank! Does a great job ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You could do something like this? http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=117963 Except in the tank. Not in filter.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Actually, most if not all fish (and some reptiles, and birds) can detect changes leading up to an earthquake, or other natural disasters. Some animals can detect it a day or so ahead of time, others perhaps hours or minutes.  

And Snowysurface, you are right, it is showing how "useful" seemingly "useless" tanks can become


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

There is this catfish in japan so good at detecting earthquakes the Japanese thought it caused Earth quakes. Pigeons or was it doves China ounce used them to predict an eartquake days earlier.


----------

